# Nicked the quick, now he freaks out!



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I did this when Molly was young. She continued letting me doing her nails because there was peanut butter involved. She got terrible diarrhea for two days from the PB though. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

A wooden spoon worked for us!

A friend was trying to trim Shelby's (10 1/2 weeks) nails and fur between her pads and she just wouldn't let her - wriggling, mouthing, kicking etc but when we gave her a wooden spoon (something that she would never normally be allowed) to chew on she almost lay still .

Obviously I watched incase she chewed too hard and made it splinter and I took if from her a couple of minutes after we had finished. That spoon will now go away until the next time we cut her nails :crossfing.

I'm not saying that it has to be a wooden spoon but something that she can nibble on that she would normally not be allowed may also work for your puppy.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

You may be able to start by desensitizing him to the clippers. Introduce the clippers under a much better setting like belly rubs, favorite treats, or favorite toys. While you are holding and playing with his paw, get him interested in one of his favorite things and just brush the clippers around the feet to get him used to them being near him. Try to do it every day for about 2 weeks before you actually try clipping his nails with the clippers. I also use PB for nail clipping. I take a wooden spoon and dip it in the PB and freeze it. Someone holds the spoon while I clip the nails. 
I have caught the quik a number of times on my dogs but they never got scared of the clippers. Lots of times they react to your reaction. If you freak out or get nervous, they know it and will react. Are you nervous while clipping his nails?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I would lay the clippers on the floor and let him sniff and explore them. Always keep an eye on him when doing this. Once he's okay with being by them, stroke him with them as you brush. Like you said, he freaks when they come near. So that's the first step...getting him comfortable with them being near.

Once he gets that okay, do a pretend clip every day. Just air, no nail. You can touch it to his pad but don't put the nail in there.

And TREAT TREAT TREAT! I mixed Cheerios with bits of hotdog. The Cheerios picked up the smell of the hotdogs and a bit of the taste. Kept it lower in fat and calories.


----------



## tcamp33 (Nov 7, 2013)

What about using a nail grinder? I use an Otis grinder (great reviews and works well for us) and find it impossible to get the quick and rylee just relaxes while she gets her mani/pedi. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

